# Solved: FIOS Wireless



## Englishem (Nov 10, 2005)

I have Verizon FIOS w/Actiontec M1424WR router. About 2 months ago I added a laptop (both have Windows XP SP2). I thought I had to buy an additional router (shows how tech savvy I am) so I got a Linksys Wireless G and installed it between the PC and the Actiontec with no problems and the laptop worked fine. But the speed and connections slowed down gradually over two months to where it finally stopped connecting at all. I finally deduced that I don't need the Linksys at all, so I'm trying to connect through the Actiontec router. I have everything down to where the laptop shows it's connected with an excellent signal, but with "Limited or no connectivity" because "the network did not assign a network address to the computer." I know it needs an IP address, so I tried putting in the one from the router, but I can't get it to connect no matter what. I've tried everything on the FIOS help site until I'm braindead...any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you are having trouble connecting via wireless it's always best to first disable encryption on the router and try to connect that way. If unsuccessful ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Englishem (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is the info from the laptop:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Valued Customer>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : EMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A4-20-06
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.106.249
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-25-A7-26

C:\Documents and Settings\Valued Customer>

I tried putting in that IP address and the one from the router but it didn't work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Also, try connecting with a wired connection and tell us if that works. I'd like to see another IPCONFIG /ALL after the previous reset.


----------



## Englishem (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you for all your help. I finally got through to Verizon after waiting on hold 30 minutes and was able to get it working. I appreciate your time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Care to share what solved the problem?


----------



## Englishem (Nov 10, 2005)

I was trying to put the IP address in under the wrong network name, I think.....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's probably an issue.


----------



## Fiosprofessor (Sep 29, 2008)

A typical scenario would be: my wifes laptop connects wireless, my desktop does not connect. I'm sure you have tried the old factory reset button on back of rtr, all lights come back on , wireless works fine desktop is getting a 169.x.x.x .. at this point unplug cable from rtr, pc would usually say cable unplugged.. Guess what you have a bad rtr,, if rtr is feed with ethernet you could by pass rtr and it would work... Its a bad rtr, ask them for a new one.. Or if you are bold and what to buy your own , buy a New Westell Ultraline Series 3, which will not only work, but the wireless will knock your socks off... Have


----------



## Fiosprofessor (Sep 29, 2008)

Try a Westell Ultraine Series 3 wil solve all your problems, plus you will see have fios really is ..


----------



## Fiosprofessor (Sep 29, 2008)

typical scenario would be: my wifes laptop connects wireless, my desktop does not connect. I'm sure you have tried the old factory reset button on back of rtr, all lights come back on , wireless works fine desktop is getting a 169.x.x.x .. at this point unplug cable from rtr, pc would usually say cable unplugged.. Guess what you have a bad rtr,, if rtr is feed with ethernet you could by pass rtr and it would work... Its a bad rtr, ask them for a new one.. Or if you are bold and what to buy your own , buy a New Westell Ultraline Series 3, which will not only work, but the wireless will knock your socks off..


----------

